# Gecko egg stuck to glass



## PeppersGirl (Sep 23, 2011)

My female marbled gecko laid this last night. Is it possible to get it off without harm or should I leave it there?


----------



## Ambush (Sep 23, 2011)

Looks like bubble gum kept for later..lol


----------



## PeppersGirl (Sep 23, 2011)

Doesn't it!


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Sep 23, 2011)

Look it is difficult, I suggest you get a very thin piece of string, say dental floss. Have one person gently support the egg from below so it will not fall, and another run the loop of string behind the egg. If you leave it there the egg will almost definitely die, if you do this, you have a chance to save it, but it's no gaurantee.

Oh and start at the ends of the egg, where it tapers into the glass.


----------



## PeppersGirl (Sep 23, 2011)

Hmm it won't budge easy... very well attached


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Sep 23, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Look it is difficult, I suggest you get a very thin piece of string, say dental floss. Have one person gently support the egg from below so it will not fall, and another run the loop of string behind the egg. If you leave it there the egg will almost definitely die, if you do this, you have a chance to save it, but it's no gaurantee.
> 
> Oh and start at the ends of the egg, where it tapers into the glass.



Totally agree with this!

Just go real slow and be patient and maybe use a touch of baby oil or something on the floss to stop it from burning or ripping the egg.(wipe this off the egg once it comes loose)

You have nothing to loose by trying to get the egg off, if left there it will dry out and die or simply just die from wrong temps etc.


----------



## PeppersGirl (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks guys but it didn't work. The eggshell was stuck so hard I could barely scrape it off, let alone get it off intact! Oh well, next time I guess - she still hasn't laid the other one


----------



## Tristan (Sep 23, 2011)

what does the egg stick to the glass with? can water or something not help unstuck them?


----------



## PeppersGirl (Sep 23, 2011)

I imagine the water would have drowned the egg anyway


----------



## striker321 (Sep 23, 2011)

how'd it get there anyway?


----------



## PeppersGirl (Sep 23, 2011)

She's a marbled gecko. If she can walk and poop up the glass, there's no reason why she couldn't stick an egg to it lol


----------



## AUSGECKO (Sep 23, 2011)

I would have filled a small incubation tub with moist sphagnum moss and used sticky tape to attach over the egg, move any heating away from the egg as over heating will quickly cook it but under heating usually just lengthens the incubation period. Female geckos are pretty smart, you would most likely find that where she laid the egg would have been a suitable temp, being a marbled gecko not much moisture if any would be needed for successful incubation.


----------



## PeppersGirl (Sep 23, 2011)

I did think about trying something like that, but she made it so difficult by laying on the door!


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 23, 2011)

AUSGECKO said:


> I would have filled a small incubation tub with moist sphagnum moss and used sticky tape to attach over the egg, move any heating away from the egg as over heating will quickly cook it but under heating usually just lengthens the incubation period. Female geckos are pretty smart, you would most likely find that where she laid the egg would have been a suitable temp, being a marbled gecko not much moisture if any would be needed for successful incubation.



I agree with this, but i would spin it differently. It is unlikely that you have provided a suitable nesting site for your girl, hence laying in an innapropriate place.

There was a suggestion of using oil as a lube to get it off. That would likely lead to clog the pores of the egg and sufffocate it. Water on the other hand won't, the egg will absorb some of the water and the rest can either be wiped or will evaporate off. Better luck next time.


----------



## Smithers (Sep 23, 2011)

Here's something I just thought of Meagan, Maybe a blade out of an cardboard cutter - Stanley Knife and give that a go? If you slip though :/

Or go thinner on the cord and use sewing cotton? 

Last idea,...Protect it (sticky tape a container over it) and try n incubate it there...lol I don't know.


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 23, 2011)

Thats just ripped off.


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 23, 2011)

:O did she lay an egg !!


----------



## Jimbobulan (Sep 23, 2011)

I would have just left it there. i had two marbeled eggs a few years bak that i found in the enclosure and thought they were not going to hatch and just put them on top of the tv unit. couple of weeks later there was only shells and little foot print in the dust. The cat found one (was only sniffing at it no harm to the gecko) a day later and the other a few more after that. I reckon it would have hatched there. I would probably put a turtle dock under to stop it from falling during hatching.


----------



## PeppersGirl (Sep 23, 2011)

Well, at least I can try again next time 

(Nick: Not the 'she' you're thinking of, that lovely male decided to get the other girl gravid instead!!  )


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 23, 2011)

Its a Marbled gecko so the egg is hard-shelled, hard shelled eggs are quite fragile and easy to crack in my experience so personally I would leave it.
It doesn't need any extra moisture so maybe just get a small takeaway container and stick it over the egg to create some protection for it, don't forget to poke some small holes in it.
Although it doesn't need extra humidity a teaspoon or two of moist vermiculite in the container not touching the egg wouldn't hurt imo


----------

